# Memory Lane Auction how was it?



## frankster41 (Jun 10, 2018)

Was there a liqudation auction at MLC, if so how was it? If info on this was posted before I missed it.
Best Regards
Frank


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 10, 2018)

A sad but interesting event.
The auction crew were total backwoods hucksters...
NO lots were numbered and you really have to keep track of your purchases...
They double billed me twice and when I complained
the kook who ran the circus just vented his problems...
those being a bunch of people skipped out on him
without paying at all for their items.... and that was his big concern
not my petty grievance of getting screwed by his outfit, 
They  did not take a credit card so the sign up was way too lax...
They left themselves wide open to get screwed...
but then they decide to screw the bidders by charging you
for items you didn't win.
The most least professional auction I've ever attended.
But on the plus side...NO reserves so it all went bye bye

Overall prices on some stuff went ridiculously low....other items pretty retail or high even.
They were pretty fast about running through the lots...but it took
2 full days to liquidate it.

I guess there are some people out there running around with free stuff they burned
since there was no Credit card or any safeguards against bidders skipping out...
and that as too bad.
Still no excuse to charge you for stuff you didn't win.

Mixed feelings about it all.


----------



## fboggs1986 (Jun 10, 2018)

Yes it did happen. They sold everything. It was a good auction I was able to grab a few lots of stuff. 

Frank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankster41 (Jun 11, 2018)

Anyone else have a story to share?
Best Regards
Frank


----------



## 100bikes (Jun 12, 2018)

I anticipated using the pre sale photos as "lots" .

Also, I expected to have the sale order posted to be followed. 

Neither happened.

I had earmarked a fair number of "lots" and was there to buy. Wasn't interested in following the herd around 
for two days to get the various things I was interested in.

Poorly executed and run.

Basically, Memory Lane pulled any buyers there for the swap away to the auction action for the first two days.

Vendors sat an looked at each other all day Friday.

Curious if the rumor's are true about future ML swaps..................................


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 15, 2018)

I HEARD THERE WAS A LOT OF DUMPSTER DIVING FOR STUFF UNSOLD!  HEARSAY?
MY BEST REGARDS TO HARV AND LISA!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jun 17, 2018)

WES PINCHOT said:


> I HEARD THERE WAS A LOT OF DUMPSTER DIVING FOR STUFF UNSOLD!  HEARSAY?
> MY BEST REGARDS TO HARV AND LISA!


----------



## charnleybob (Jul 9, 2018)

It was pretty disorganized.
They had advertised in a wide area around Grand Rapids.
With that large crowd,  you really don't know if it was just your normal auction bottom feeders stealing or bike guys who should be better than that.
What a shame!


----------

